# true cost of moving



## carolegan (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi can anyone tell me how much it cost them to move their belongings over and if they can recommend a good company to use, we are planning on renting a fully furnished house so its the other stuff like , pictures,photo albums ,some kitchen pots etc, dvds, and extra clothes and shoes that dont fit in the suitcases oh and dont forget the xmas decs


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

carolegan said:


> Hi can anyone tell me how much it cost them to move their belongings over and if they can recommend a good company to use, we are planning on renting a fully furnished house so its the other stuff like , pictures,photo albums ,some kitchen pots etc, dvds, and extra clothes and shoes that dont fit in the suitcases oh and dont forget the xmas decs


Hi Carol,

DHL is expensive. We got a friend who has his own business to send our boxes out. Going through him cost us £35 a box, we ended up with 18 boxes and that was after selling everything and two van loads to the charity shop. We really did sell the lot, pots n pans, linen, everything and still had 18 boxes! We took all the CD's ans DVD's out of their cases and only packed a few photos etc. 

Try a part move. We got a quote for a part move, which was 2 king sized Bedroom suites and 20 boxes from White & Co as they move the forces here so are out here a lot but get a few quotes. And have a really good look at what you want to bring. We spent a fortune buying all he things we gave away and sold. If I was going to do it again I'd do the part move and have more my personal belonings with me and more money in the bank. So either leave EVERYTHING or work out how much it's going to cost to replace things. For instance we spent over 600 EUR on Christmas Decorations this year and that was just a tree and decs for it. The decorations we gave away would have cost over £1000 new.

We are in a fully furnished rent but we've still had to buy a lot of things.


----------



## teandto (Jan 6, 2009)

We're moving out in 5 weeks and we are flying over with Monarch from Luton. I called them about pre-booking excess baggage as I was thinking of taking my computer over, and they put me in touch with a company called TFA logistics who will fly stuff out on the same flight as us for £2.50 per KG. (min £120) so you can take 48 kilos for the minimum charge and you just collect it from the airport the next day. 

I just wanted to take over a computer and some pots and pans and it works out cheaper this way. Lightweight stuff like bedding and towels can also be sent this way so we have more space in the suitcase for clothes. 

I'm not sure if they operate from all airports but there's probably a similar company offering something like this at other airports. I think they have a website or I have their number is anyone wants it please message me.


----------



## Miles and Sue (Nov 11, 2008)

we used easysending.com (who used TNT) they supply boxes & tape each box will hold upto 30kg the cost of the first box was about £90 then it was £45 a box and it took about 7 days door to door - very easy ! oh and 10% off if you send more than 10 boxes


----------



## Lazer (Feb 11, 2009)

*Clearing out the junk*



carolegan said:


> Hi can anyone tell me how much it cost them to move their belongings over and if they can recommend a good company to use, we are planning on renting a fully furnished house so its the other stuff like , pictures,photo albums ,some kitchen pots etc, dvds, and extra clothes and shoes that dont fit in the suitcases oh and dont forget the xmas decs


Funny, my hubbie and I were just discussing today whether it's best to go over and rent a furnished place or move everything from the UK into unfurnished accom. Those of you who've done it - how on earth do you decide what to get rid of? We've got stacks & stacks of books and don't know if we can part with them all. Not to mention the kids' toys. And what about bikes? When we were over in Cyprus last year everything seemed so expensive compared with Yorkshire prices, don't fancy having to re-buy a load of stuff once we're out there. I'm thinking we've got a year to sort out all our things & am trying to get rid of junk now. 3 charity bags last weekend... a very small start I know!

Miles & Sue - how are your kids settling into Greek school? We are coming over in 2 weeks to do some school research, can't wait!


----------



## Miles and Sue (Nov 11, 2008)

"Miles & Sue - how are your kids settling into Greek school? We are coming over in 2 weeks to do some school research, can't wait!"

If I am honest better than we could have hoped, the school give them extra greek lessons in school every day both written and spoken, as i have said before the school in peyia has a lot of english kids and they have both made friends, 

we were in a local taverna last weekend and the owner was talking to the kids in greek and they answered in greek!


----------



## teandto (Jan 6, 2009)

We've got rid of 5 bags of rubbish, have put about 40 things on ebay and have about 6 boxes of stuff to store in my mums loft. Anything that doesn't go on ebay is going to the car boot sale. You have to be quote ruthless i think really. But my house does look like a jumble sale at the moment with piles of stuff and boxes everywhere!


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

What I miss most are my books and crystal! The books were too heavy to send so there's six boxes in my Mums' attic. Himself doesn't understand the deep bond I share with my books. However I'm filling the book shelves here fast enough!

The crystal was too fragile . We've bought ordinary wine and drinking glasses but haven't splashed out yet on decent crystal as it's so expensive here for the real thing. We'll bring more back with us next time we're in the UK. 

It's amazing how much stuff we had acumulated even though this was the fourth move in two years!


----------



## vealosp (May 23, 2008)

Im in the same position - I have just over a year before we move - I think that a lot of my stuff will be sold to get some extra cash - I would like to bring over 2 32'' lcd TVs and a few small boxes of DVDs, CDS photos etc but have no idea how much it will cost - the appliances and possibly bedroom furniture will stay in storage here in the uk for a while until we have settled - again depending on how much it will cost - I dont want to be throwing money away for no reason.

Any advice appreciated !!


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

vealosp said:


> Im in the same position - I have just over a year before we move - I think that a lot of my stuff will be sold to get some extra cash - I would like to bring over 2 32'' lcd TVs and a few small boxes of DVDs, CDS photos etc but have no idea how much it will cost - the appliances and possibly bedroom furniture will stay in storage here in the uk for a while until we have settled - again depending on how much it will cost - I dont want to be throwing money away for no reason.
> 
> Any advice appreciated !!


Appliances and furniture are expensive. The low exchange rate has pushed prices up and appliances, TVs etc are all imported and cost a lot more than the UK. Give you an example, the TV we bought in the UK for £900 cost £1200 here. A £20 electric blanket costs 90 EUR here. Bring as much as you can.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Lazer said:


> Funny, my hubbie and I were just discussing today whether it's best to go over and rent a furnished place or move everything from the UK into unfurnished accom. Those of you who've done it - how on earth do you decide what to get rid of? We've got stacks & stacks of books and don't know if we can part with them all. Not to mention the kids' toys. And what about bikes? When we were over in Cyprus last year everything seemed so expensive compared with Yorkshire prices, don't fancy having to re-buy a load of stuff once we're out there. I'm thinking we've got a year to sort out all our things & am trying to get rid of junk now. 3 charity bags last weekend... a very small start I know!
> !


We got rid of loads before we left because we knew we didn't have much storage here but now I wish we hadn't got rid of so much. Especially as we had the room on the container and could have brought a lot more! 

The bits I miss most are kitchen-related for example my baking tins and pyrex, oh and some of my books. We brought the daughter's piano, my best dinner service and crystal glasses, all of which we now don't use! So its swings and roundabouts


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Lazer said:


> Funny, my hubbie and I were just discussing today whether it's best to go over and rent a furnished place or move everything from the UK into unfurnished accom. Those of you who've done it - how on earth do you decide what to get rid of? We've got stacks & stacks of books and don't know if we can part with them all. Not to mention the kids' toys. And what about bikes? When we were over in Cyprus last year everything seemed so expensive compared with Yorkshire prices, don't fancy having to re-buy a load of stuff once we're out there. I'm thinking we've got a year to sort out all our things & am trying to get rid of junk now. 3 charity bags last weekend... a very small start I know!
> 
> Miles & Sue - how are your kids settling into Greek school? We are coming over in 2 weeks to do some school research, can't wait!


Hi, I live in Yorkshire and I have been in touch with Dolphin Frieght in Sheffield who do removals, I didn't actually get a quote yet, as not ready to move as house in the UK still unsold, but will be trying them when I'm ready.

Good Luck with it all.


----------



## johnsymonds (Sep 3, 2008)

Lazer said:


> Funny, my hubbie and I were just discussing today whether it's best to go over and rent a furnished place or move everything from the UK into unfurnished accom. Those of you who've done it - how on earth do you decide what to get rid of? We've got stacks & stacks of books and don't know if we can part with them all. Not to mention the kids' toys. And what about bikes? When we were over in Cyprus last year everything seemed so expensive compared with Yorkshire prices, don't fancy having to re-buy a load of stuff once we're out there.
> 
> 
> I guess it depends on whether you are moving out for good or keeping a bolt hole in UK but in any event, you could consider putting all the "undecided" things into store in UK in case you do decide eventually to go back.
> ...


----------



## Lazer (Feb 11, 2009)

johnsymonds said:


> I guess it depends on whether you are moving out for good or keeping a bolt hole in UK but in any event, you could consider putting all the "undecided" things into store in UK in case you do decide eventually to go back.


Thank you all for your advice. At the moment we plan to let our house here and rent over there (Cyprus) just to see how it goes. Also, we don't want to lose money on our house which we bought 2 years ago. Apparently you can take bikes on the plane (our biggest items) so I think we'll store lots of things here, like books and photos etc, get rid of surplus stuff and try and decide what we can't do without. We asked our kids what they wouldn't be able to do without and they just said their favourite cuddly toys. Well, that's easy enough to cater for!

We are coming over to Paphos on Saturday to have another look around 

Lazer


----------



## carolegan (Sep 1, 2008)

Miles and Sue said:


> "Miles & Sue - how are your kids settling into Greek school? We are coming over in 2 weeks to do some school research, can't wait!"
> 
> If I am honest better than we could have hoped, the school give them extra greek lessons in school every day both written and spoken, as i have said before the school in peyia has a lot of english kids and they have both made friends,
> 
> we were in a local taverna last weekend and the owner was talking to the kids in greek and they answered in greek!


Which school in peyia are your kids at ? we are ove in May to look at getting the older two into the Paphos international school but we need to find agood primary school for your youngest who will be 6 in April where there is a good mix of english speaking and Greek


----------



## Miles and Sue (Nov 11, 2008)

Go up the hill into peyia town center and turn right at the "Mill" pub head along the road and the school is 200m on your left, it has a good mix of english kids i think about 48


----------



## johnsymonds (Sep 3, 2008)

Lazer said:


> Thank you all for your advice. At the moment we plan to let our house here and rent over there (Cyprus) just to see how it goes. Also, we don't want to lose money on our house which we bought 2 years ago. Apparently you can take bikes on the plane (our biggest items) so I think we'll store lots of things here, like books and photos etc, get rid of surplus stuff and try and decide what we can't do without. We asked our kids what they wouldn't be able to do without and they just said their favourite cuddly toys. Well, that's easy enough to cater for!
> 
> We are coming over to Paphos on Saturday to have another look around
> 
> Lazer


Good idea. That is exactly the way to do it. Schooling generally is better than the UK's awful comprehensive system and its a fantastic opportunity for your kids to become bilingual.

Wish you the best of luck and hope you like Cyprus as a place to live.


----------



## Pamie (Oct 28, 2008)

carolegan said:


> Hi can anyone tell me how much it cost them to move their belongings over and if they can recommend a good company to use, we are planning on renting a fully furnished house so its the other stuff like , pictures,photo albums ,some kitchen pots etc, dvds, and extra clothes and shoes that dont fit in the suitcases oh and dont forget the xmas decs


Hi, I have 17 days to go before I arrive in Cyprus permanently. I had Pickfords do all my packing for me and like you did not move alot of furniture, just a few personal bits like chairs and corner tables but I had 68 cartons with everything. They were wonderful and was told 8-10 weeks by sea - WELL, I had an email the other day from the depot in Larnaca to say will arrive on the 7th April and deliver on the 14th after clearance. I am so happy as I thought round about end of May/June. It cost nearly two thousand pounds but oh so worth it - Good Luck.
Regards Pamie


----------



## Pamie (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi everyone me again, As I said before we used Pickfords fabulous - used half a container for 68 boxes and bits of furniture. We have downsized to a two bedroom town house in a beautiful village in Paphos and all be delivered on the 14th April dont know where everything is going, but as alot of expats know the furniture and accessories in Cyprus are expensive that is why I have boxed all my electrical things and shipped them out. Thos people who say sell everything and buy out there want a reality check and I would like to know where they shop cheaply. Anyway its taken nearly two years to make the decision but so glad we have, although I would not have liked the responsibilty of bringing children out but lots of people do it!!! and make it work.

Anyway those of you who take the plunge, best of luck. Regards Pamie


----------



## Lazer (Feb 11, 2009)

Miles and Sue said:


> Go up the hill into peyia town center and turn right at the "Mill" pub head along the road and the school is 200m on your left, it has a good mix of english kids i think about 48


Miles & Sue,
I was inspired by your other post which said your kids are getting on so well and speaking Greek already. I'm going to head over to Peyia one day next week and hang around the school entrance to have a look. So if you see a suspicious looking redhead with 2 kids in tow - that's me! (My real name's Lara by the way).

L


----------



## carolegan (Sep 1, 2008)

Miles and Sue said:


> "Miles & Sue - how are your kids settling into Greek school? We are coming over in 2 weeks to do some school research, can't wait!"
> 
> If I am honest better than we could have hoped, the school give them extra greek lessons in school every day both written and spoken, as i have said before the school in peyia has a lot of english kids and they have both made friends,
> 
> we were in a local taverna last weekend and the owner was talking to the kids in greek and they answered in greek!


Hi what is the name of the school in Peyia??


----------



## Miles and Sue (Nov 11, 2008)

carolegan said:


> Hi what is the name of the school in Peyia??


Elementary school of Peyia - See earlier post for full detailed directions !


----------



## Miles and Sue (Nov 11, 2008)

Lazer said:


> Miles & Sue,
> I was inspired by your other post which said your kids are getting on so well and speaking Greek already. I'm going to head over to Peyia one day next week and hang around the school entrance to have a look. So if you see a suspicious looking redhead with 2 kids in tow - that's me! (My real name's Lara by the way).
> 
> L


You could hang about outside the school - but you will be more than welcome inside if you pop in at about 1pm you can talk the the head who is a very nice lady and speaks english


----------



## carolegan (Sep 1, 2008)

*Hi There*



Miles and Sue said:


> You could hang about outside the school - but you will be more than welcome inside if you pop in at about 1pm you can talk the the head who is a very nice lady and speaks english



Hi I have found your particular comments on various threads very helpful we are coming over on 19th May till the 27th and will be going upto the peyia elementary school you mentioned we are seriously thinking peyia will be our final destination ( we move over in Aug) if you have time for a quick coffee so we can pick your brains when we are there that would be great. If not any more helpful information you feel would benefit us please post away Thanks x


----------

